# COILOVER MADNESS @ AMI - FK | SOLO | ST | KW from $499 with coupon code!!!!



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*AMI is offering an ADDITIONAL $50 off on any of our coilover kits listed on our site INCLUDING ON SALE ITEMS!!!!*

Log onto our website at AMImotorsports.com to use the coupon code *C50* on any of the following coilover offerings! For KW Coilovers use K50!

*FK Streetlines In stock from $499 Shipped!* inc coupon code
MK4 - MK5 - MK6 inc Eos currently in stock while supplies last!!!!

*Solo Werks S1 Coilover Kits from $499 Shipped!*
MK2 - MK3 - MK4 & Passat B3-B4 Currently in Stock 

*ST Coilovers TOO LOW TO LIST - PM FOR DETAILED QUOTE including COUPON CODE!*
Mk1 through MK6 VW and most Audi applications in stock and shipping daily

*KW Coilovers Variant 1, Variant 2, Variant 3, Clubsport & Street Comfort - TOO LOW TO LIST PM FOR DETAILED QUOTE including COUPON CODE!*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, what a day!

All PM's, emails & phone questions/quotes etc... have been responded to and orders in and processed!

As always, all orders in before 3:00PM Pacific on in-stock items are on the UPS or FedEx truck's on their way to their new owners!

*For all PM Quotes, please include the following info:
Year
Model
Engine
Drive (2wd/quattro/dsg etc...)

Ship to Zip or Postal Code*

*And we can quickly get you our best quote!!!!*

Thanks again for the great response!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another great day, with an incredible response! :beer:*

All PM's are responded to, we are almost done the emails, and all orders that were in before 3:00PM today are in the hands of UPS/Fedex and on the way to their new owners.

Our USA shipping warehouse is closed until Monday, so any orders that come in will not ship until Monday.

We will still be online & on the phones most of the day on Thursday and Friday, so keep the questions and emails coming.

We look forward to hearing from you!!!! eace:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*All PM's. emails and VM's have been responded to and all orders processed for Monday Shipping.*

We have already run out of our in-house stock on some ST part numbers, but we will be picking up another stock order on Monday/Tuesday so there will be no delay in shipping :thumbup:
*
Thanks again to everyone who has placed their orders, and requested quotes :beer:*

*Have a great Thanksgiving, and stay safe during your Black Friday shopping adventures!*

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again to everyone who has taken advantage of our Coilover Madness Sale!*

All PM's and Emails for Quotes have been responded to :beer:

For quick links to the FK, Solo Werks kits and ST Application List:

Click Here for FK Streetlines

Click Here for Solo Werks S1 Coilovers

Click Here for the ST Coilover Full Application List

All orders placed over the weekend will be sent out early next week depending on stock levels.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the Weekend!*

Its renovation time at the AMI office so we are at work taking care of all of your PM's for quotes on our Coilover Madness Program before we start taking everything apart :wave:.

*All PM's have been responded to and emails are being worked on as we speak!

Thanks again to everyone for their inquiries and of course the Orders! :beer:*

Now back to work! :beer:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Sunday Update - Still Renovating!!!*
*
:thumbup: Thanks to everyone who has placed their orders this weekend. :thumbup:*

*Just an Update/Reminder:

This sale is currently scheduled to end on December 5th 2011 end of day* (5:00PM Pacific Standard Time)

Don't forget for ST & KW quotes please send in your *full vehicle info & your Zip / Postal Code* for a quick response!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again to everyone for incredible response to our Coilover Madness Promotion*
*
All PM's, Emails and VM's have been Responded to & Returned!*
*
All orders that have been received, processed and the majority have shipped!*

*We have sold out of a few of the ST and KW parts from our stock, but are picking up daily from KW any kits as soon as they can have them ready for our driver!*
*
We look forward to hearing from you :beer:*

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Crazy Day!!!!*

*All PM's, Emails & RFQ's have been responded to. :thumbup:*

*All Orders received today as of 4:00PM PST have been shipped and picked up by UPS/FedEx :thumbup:*
*
If you placed your order, check your Inbox or Spam folder for tracking information.

If you do not receive you tracking, send us an email and we can email you the info directly :beer:*

*Thanks!
Glen @ AMI*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again to everyone that has PM'd, Emailed and of course Ordered!!!*

*We have shipped out every order that has come in before 3:00PM today, and as always tracking is in your inbox or junk mail!*

*For everyone else, please do not forget to include the following in your RFQ aka Request for Quote :*
*Year
Make
Model
Ship to Zip / Postal Code*

*And we can return your request quickly!!

This promotion ends December 5th, 2011 so do not delay!
*
*Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Final Days of our Coilover Madness Promotion!!!

:thumbup: Do not let this great sale pass you by! :thumbup:

Our shipping staff is working to get all orders that have been received out before the end of the day today.

Please remember, when looking for a Quote for your new Coilover kit please include the following information:

Year
Make
Model

As well as your Ship To Zip / Postal code so we can get your quote back to you quickly.

Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Saturday Bump!

All PM's and Emails have been answered and all orders processed!

Coilover Madness ends Monday!

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*!!!JUST OVER 24 HOURS LEFT IN OUR COILOVER MADNESS PROMOTION!!!!

All PM's, and emails have been responded to from the last 24 hours.

Please be sure to include your Vehicle Details as well as your Zip/Postal Code so we can answer you quickly and efficiently!

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*:thumbup: FINAL HOURS!!!! The Coilover Madness Promotion ends today!!! :thumbup: 

We have extended the coupon code and Quotes until Midnight tonight Pacific Standard time. 

We will also be in the office late tonight to take your calls & emails until 9:00PM Pacific time (AKA midnight Eastern).

If you need a quote, please be sure to include:

Year
Make
Model
Ship to Zip / Postal Code

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For everyone that has not ordered yet, or was trying to get through:

We had a few issues with our phone system but as you can see in the image below our tech's have corrected it, and we are now back up and running. 

We are available for your call until 9:00PM Pacific (12:00 Eastern).* :thumbup:










*Thanks!
Glen @ AMI* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*!!!!!! DISCOUNT TIME MACHINE !!!!!

BOBA SAYS " TAKE IT BACK 2 WEEKS AND PUT THAT SALE BACK ON! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Due to popular demand, COILOVER MADNESS is back on!!!

Send us a PM with the following info:

Year
Make
Model
Ship to Zip / Postal Code

And we will get you our lowest prices of the year!

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks to everyone for the massive amounts of PM's and emails for quotes on our Coilover Madness Promotion!

As of now, all requests have been answered!*

All orders that have been received are in process and the majority have been shipped out today. If there are any delays we have contacted the effected customers with revised timelines via phone.

*If you have a quote in your hands and have not ordered yet, get your order in ASAP as we are rapidly running out of shelf stock on many applications, and have drained a few part numbers at KW/ST as well.
*
All quotes are good until the end of the year (12/31/2011), but delivery times may vary depending on stock levels!

*Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI:beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We received another large pallet of ST today, so all outstanding and current orders have been filled and on their way to their new owners!!!*

*Thanks again to everyone who has PM'd or emailed in. All requests have been answered :thumbup: 

We accept the following methods of payment: PayPal, Visa, MC, Amex or Discover

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*:thumbup::thumbup: T.G.I.F Everybody!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks again for all the PM's, Emails and Calls for quotes on our Coilover Madness Promotion!*

We have answered all RFQ's, and all orders are either in shipping ready to go, or for items out of stock in our warehouse they are placed with KW/ST and will be shipped out Monday.

The AMI team will be in the office most of the weekend trying to catch up before the holidays, so send us your requests and we will get back to you ASAP!

*Please remember to include in your PM:

Year
Make
Model
Ship to Zip / Postal Code

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Saturday Update! *

All PM's and Email RFQ's have been replied to and all orders placed!

Thanks again for the incredible response :thumbup:

Please remember to include all the vehicle info and the ship to Zip/Postal Code for quick response!

(quick tip, just copy and paste the following in your PM or email to us and add in your specifics :beer

Year:
Make:
Model:
Platform (MK1, MK5 etc..):
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

*Thanks again!

Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again for all the PM's and Emails!* :thumbup: :thumbup:

All orders placed by 3PM today for ST coilovers have been shipped out, and 80% of the KW kits are also on their way.

We are starting to run low on a few kits, but we are making Daily runs to KW USA to reload!

Check your inbox or possibly junk/spam for tracking updates from our system. If you did not receive an update, send me an email and I can forward over your info!

Thanks,

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Update!*

All RFQ's have been responded to and all orders that have been placed as of 2:00PM Pacific time today are ready for UPS/FedEx pickup.

Watch your inbox for tracking information later this evening.

Thanks again for the great response to our Coilover Madness Promotion!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*  Our warehouse staff is working hard to get everyone's orders out!  

And our Sales Staff have responded to all PM's and Emails for Quotes that have been received so far today.*

*Please remember to include in your PM:*

*Year
Make
Model
With or without Electronic Shock Package* (aka DCC click here for more info)
*Ship to Zip / Postal Code*

Thanks again,
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*If you have placed your order in the last 24 hours, your new coilover kit is on its way to you and you should have received tracking information in your inbox already*! (PM or email us if it has not arrived yet  )

*All PM's, Emails and VM's have been responded to :thumbup:
*
Let us know if you have any questions on any of the products in the *Coilover Madness* promotion.

Please note that the *Coilover Madness* promotion is only on until December 31, 2011, *and all quotes expire at 5PM Pacific time on the 31st!*
*
Thanks
Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*These were not the droids you asked for in your letter to Santa???*

*Didn't quite get what you wanted for Christmas? 

No problem! Get yourself the Coilovers you wanted from AMI!*

*The Coilover Madness promotion ends December 31, 2011 DON'T MISS OUT!!!!!*

*Please remember to include in your PM:* (copy and paste it in your PM!)

*Year
Make
Model
With or without Electronic Shock Package* (aka DCC click here for more info)
*Ship to Zip / Postal Code*

*Thanks again,
Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*First day back from the holiday weekend and our warehouse has shipped out all open orders (check your inbox for tracking).

We have another stock order we are picking up tomorrow of more ST's & KW's that were sold out over the weekend :thumbup:


Thanks again to everyone who has PM'd and Emailed in their Requests for Quotes on new Coilover kits for their rides. As of this post we are 100% caught up, and your quote is in your inbox!

Please remember that the Coilover Madness promotion ends at 5:00PM Pacific Standard time on Friday December 31, 2011!


We look forward to hearing from you, and getting the feedback from new owners on their kits!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Don't Miss Out on our Biggest Sale of the Year!!!*

*Only 3 days left in our Coilover Madness Sale!*

*All PM's and Emails have been responded to, and all Open Orders that were expected to go out this week have been sent! 
Check your Inbox for Tracking info*

*Please remember to include in your PM:* (copy and paste it in your PM!)

*Year
Make
Model
With or without Electronic Shock Package* (aka DCC click here for more info)
*Ship to Zip / Postal Code*

*Thanks again,
Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Final 24 Hours of Coilover Madness!!!!!*

*Just over 1 day left to take advantage of our lowest prices of the year!
*
We are running out of many applications now, and have already sold out our stock as well as ST & KW out of their USA stock on some kits 

We have ETA's on many of the popular oversold numbers to be back in stock by Mid January, but there are only a set number on the way. Orders placed will be filled in the sequence they arrive for all back ordered kits.

*All PM's & Emails for Quotes have been responded to, and all in stock orders have been shipped out as of 3:00PM Pacific Time today. Tracking numbers will be hitting inbox's shortly!*

*Please remember to include in your PM:* (copy and paste it in your PM!)

*Year
Make
Model
With or without Electronic Shock Package* (aka DCC click here for more info)
*Ship to Zip / Postal Code*

*Thanks again,
Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*!!!! THE COUNTDOWN BEGINS !!!! 

COILOVER MADNESS ENDS AT 5:00 PM PACIFIC TIME TODAY!!!*

All PM's, Emails and VM's have been responded to, and all orders placed by noon pacific time today have been shipped out! :thumbup:

*Please remember to include in your PM:* (copy and paste it in your PM!)

*Year
Make
Model
With or without Electronic Shock Package* (aka DCC click here for more info)
*Ship to Zip / Postal Code*

*Thanks again, & Happy New Year eace:
Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------

